# American Iron Kennels



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Soooooo I am just intrigued but this dog Jada they have and I just contacted them about a puppy. They have bred her but are keeping all the purple tri's (that is what they are calling them) darn it! I really think Jada is a great looking dog and I would like to see how the puppies turn out sine they are breeding her to more of a bully dog. While I do not like the majority of style of dog they breed I am going to watch this next breeding with interest. You know RE or not Jada is beautiful!! :woof:
It is the George and Jada breeding
BREEDINGS


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

r.e. is beautiful  but i have to agree, jada is realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy purty.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice color, but I hate her feet and don't care for what they bred her to. 

You really gonna put the money out for one? 

I think you should cause then you can breed it to something nice and then I can have one I like lmao.


Or give me about 5-8 years and I bet I got some purple tris for ya at 1/4 the price lol.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

sh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tttttttttttt when u sellin caragan dogs u got money like that fool 
they'll just trade off, caragan for bully----equal prices right ?


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I think Jada is beautiful.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not breed Caragan dogs....
Holly, I know her feet make me cringe and I am not a fan of the male they are breeding her to *but* I am going to watch how they turn out and yes would buy one if it was the right color. Man talk about promoting breeding for color! Sorry but I might have to!! lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lisa..... are you feeling ok today?! LOL The female is pretty for sure.... but they aren't worth the price.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:rofl: maybe I am not feeling well! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lisa maybe it's all the ovulating hormone thingies that are going thru you! 

jada is a beautiful girl! overpriced tho


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, so I see yall dont like George. But in person George is AMAZING! He is actually a very well built bully. A little tall for my taste but he is the epitomy of the XL bully. Jada is very pretty too. If I had the money for a purple tri I WOULD SOOOO OWN ONE! Those colors together amaze me


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All these fancy names for colors give me a headache. Glad I stick with rednose dogs. I don't have to worry about having a dilute silver lilac platinum nose. Yeesh.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I knew it would only be a matter of time before we had purple dogs! Jada is pretty but holy moly!!!the price.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

I really do not like calling them purple dogs. Do you know the kids at my step sons school thought he was crazy for telling his friends we had a blue one!! OMG! until they found out there were really blue dogs he got made fun of bad!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't know there were purple tri's. :hammer:


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Look them up. They are very attractive! But WAYYYY over priced. So now in the bully world blue tri and purple tri and the most expensive!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Purple Tri is a made up term used to peddle "RARE" puppies.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah.... too expensive and even though I have bullies, the XL bullies ...meh not something I would choose for my yard. Besides for that price are all three generations grand championed in conformation, WP and Agility? Come, Come LISA...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Where do you all see prices? I only saw deposit amounts.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> All these fancy names for colors give me a headache. Glad I stick with rednose dogs. I don't have to worry about having a dilute silver lilac platinum nose. Yeesh.


Black on Black Noze FTW!!!!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

should be interesting, from what ive seen taking extreme/overdone males to correct females usually throw out some fine bullys. that kennel has a couple of intriguing breedings for me the one that does it is the doc and iron angel breeding, im a sucker for old school re blood.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Im not a big fan of the tri color some are pretty but they look to much like rots to me. I think we need to get off the whole coat and eye color thing and start breeding for healthy dogs.Not trying to be offensive and I know that a lot of them are bred well and are very georgous, But I dont think the color should be the first thing u look for.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't get on their site for some reason. However I'm not a fan of breeding for color nor of dogs that have extremely diluted colors.

If they have listed they are keeping all of a specific color that to me says that is what their main goal.... of course I could be wrong. Like I said I can't see the site.



> Im not a big fan of the tri color some are pretty but they look to much like rots to me. I think we need to get off the whole coat and eye color thing and start breeding for healthy dogs.Not trying to be offensive and I know that a lot of them are bred well and are very gorgeous, But I dont think the color should be the first thing u look for.


I agree! If color is considered at all IMO it should be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

All I can say, is I think Lisa's teasing us. That kennel does not offer anything that you can't find on hoobly or craiglist. 
If someone prefers the bully look, they may want to go with an overdone amstaff. Amstaff kennels like Edelhaus, Gaff, ect. have thick short bigheaded amstaffs, but the conformation is better than the bully kennels, plus they also OFA and guarantee their dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I know no need to tell me about breeding for color. I hate when they do that *but* I really do want a dog with this color just for a pet. I know it is taboo for some but really if I could find a dog with this coloring and that looks more like a pitterstaff I would be happy. Just as a pet not breeding stock!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I wanted to post something really quick.

I see a lot of comments on threads about buying based off of color, and how bad it is. I personally don't see anything wrong with buying a dog based off of what color you like. If you like a Red dog and thats what you want then fine. Do the research and make sure that you find a Red dog that fits your criteria to own. Find a red pup off of health tested, titled, great temperment parents and being sold by a ethical breeder and presto you have what you wanted (More time consuming and you may have to wait on that perfect red puppy, but worth the wait).

I think a lot of dogs end up in shelters because people did not, purchase what they truly wanted. They get a dog and it is not the size, color, or type they really wanted and guess what they bounce it out of their house, faster than Lebrons crossover! Had they just researched and purchased what they actually wanted they would have been fine, if you want a blue puppy, find a great one. There are a lot of blue puppies that are born from dogs that are not both blue, but the breeder can tell you if they think there may be some in the litter, researching a 3 generation pedigree can sometimes help you determine if there may be a blue in the litter. You dont have to go to a strictly BLUE breeder. Where most of the above mentioned criteria may not be met.

This thread is based off of just owning a pet, a pet that will not be bred and obviously the owner knows some of the health issues, or skin conditions associated with dilute to dilute breedings, so I see nothing wrong with trying to obtain a pup or dog based off of color.

Most of my post was just so that people don't think its taboo, to look for a pup that is the color they like. The next serious show dog I will be looking for will be a specific color and pattern, Black Brindle. I probably will get another color first, but thats the next color/pattern I will be shopping for lol.

So to clarify, BUYING based off of color is fine.

BREEDING entirely based off of color bad!*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Buying a dog based off of color is not so bad but what we are really talking about is the breeders are breeding only for color and that is when you can run into problems. Not all bully breeders, actually hardly any bully breeders health test and have good breeding practices and that is what we are talking about. Now this kennel that I was looking at talks about health tests and I have emailed her to see what health tests they have done with the dogs.
When you breed only for color you can have problems, take a look at the majority of blue dog out there.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

tri's are the new blue as in rare color, yeah ok lol. there are some nice ones though, the 2 that i like the most are gucciano (pic 1), soldierboy(pic 2), cai is another well known name in the bully world. that girl really does look beautiful! best of luck!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pshh... they were rare like 3 years ago when I first got a pit bull and I'd never seen one before. And I was seeing the color on traditional APBT's. I see it on bully's all the time now.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think tri's are beautiful.I would definitely own one.That pic of soldierboy is awesome!He is definitely a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> I see a lot of comments on threads about buying based off of color, and how bad it is. I personally don't see anything wrong with buying a dog based off of what color you like. If you like a Red dog and thats what you want then fine. *Do the research and make sure that you find a Red dog that fits your criteria to own. Find a red pup off of health tested, titled, great temperment parents and being sold by a ethical breeder and presto you have what you wanted (More time consuming and you may have to wait on that perfect red puppy, but worth the wait)*.


 I think you are misunderstanding what is being posted about. 
Now when all the other factors, (like what I put in bold type in your post), are in there it is no longer JUST basing things on color ... That would be another story and totally fine IMO.

I personally was talking about people who are choosing or breeding ONLY for color and nothing else is being considered..... buying *"JUST"* for color and breeding *"JUST" *for color are disasters waiting to happen IMO because more important things like temperament, health and structure are often over looked by people too blinded by a pretty color.

There is nothing wrong with having a color preference, it just should take precedence over much more important factors of the overall dog.

I hope that explains it better.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meh.

i dont see why you cant pick a color that you choose...
and then look for a dog with the REST of the criteria. we do that with horses all the time. adam wanted a blue dog and we ended up with maile...BUT...i know id like a blue dog some day...and i will look for color, and then the rest of the requirements. its not that big of a deal. some people prefer a certain color. no big.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If I am buying a dog I do want to get one that is pleasing to my eyes. But I also want one that is pleasing to my pocket! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> If I am buying a dog I do want to get one that is pleasing to my eyes. But I also want one that is pleasing to my pocket! lol


gotta think about that sometimes though. sometimes you can get a cheap dog...but its from someone who doesnt know what theyre doing or did...so down the line you may have health problems that will cost you more, therefore making the low price you paid for the dog, null.

my great great aunt used to say...
"Im to poor to buy cheap". And I completely agree.

:edit:
i am not condoning the $5000 dogs by any means. im just saying...SOMETIMES, you get what you pay for...so...be careful.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> gotta think about that sometimes though. sometimes you can get a cheap dog...but its from someone who doesnt know what theyre doing or did...so down the line you may have health problems that will cost you more, therefore making the low price you paid for the dog, null.
> 
> my great great aunt used to say...
> "Im to poor to buy cheap". And I completely agree.
> ...


I meant more along the lines of people charging a reasonable price for a well bred dog. Such as what I've heard about Matrix Kennels they have very well bred dogs at very fair prices. And OFK only charging 400 something for his double registered pups who had titled parents. I personally will never give someone more than around 500 for a puppy. And it better be health tested and titled parents. I mean I paid 500 dollars for a horse! lol The only dogs I've ever paid for was 60 for an adoption fee, I paid out my allowance if I remember right and that included her shots and spay. And I paid 10 bucks for Helena.. she would have been 50 but my best friend owed me money! lol

So yeah I see great dogs going for 400 bucks and then I see pups from unproven parents going for 1,000's... yeah right... That dog better be pooing gold coins! lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*shrugs*
So don't buy a $5k dog. I'd pay it, if I really wanted THAT dog. That's why prices shoot up, supply and demand and the fact that people will pay it. Don't like it, don't buy it. I will say that a $400 dog isn't ever gonna champ out in ABKC, I don't care what you feed it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the original post but it is in response to the issue of price....

So I ask ... for example:
Great you like the dogs and the pups, but when many dogs have proven nothing beside they can make puppies in a lot of the breeding programs that charge these prices.... why would anyone spend $5,000 on it on a pup from them?

So what makes the pups worth that?
That is a question I'd ask if I were looking at pups and someone told me a price like that.

Whenever I see these type of discussions whether it be on the money aspect or color, it really makes me wonder how much time people are putting into researching what they are truly getting. It makes me worry for the dogs.

Well quite honestly to that I think of the saying, a fool and their money are soon parted. That isn't to insult anyone, but to remind people to research before buying.

Unless they are getting a titled health tested proven adult there is no way IMO anyone should be paying as much as some of the ads I've seen.

If people weren't so willing to drop their money you bet prices would come down and I also think some would stop mass producing.

I know most reputable breeders do not charge mega amounts of money. Many many many reputable breeders who will even place dogs on co-own for practically nothing and most of those pups go on to be get titled and have awesome structure & temperaments. At least with a reputable breeder when the prices are up there a little it isn't something ridiculous and it is because of the actually time and money spent showing working, health testing or other things put into the dog, not just because they are trying to make $$$$$$. 

I'd personally rather see a potential owner spending tons of cash taking the pup to obedience classes and shows and buying toys and and out there having fun with the pup then spending an astronomical price to buy one. 
JMO of course.

Also don't think just because people pay thousands for a dog they do a better job taking care of their dogs. Over the summer not far from me about 7 pretty well put together AmBullies were taken from their owner because they weren't being cared for properly. I've seen quite a lot of AmBullies in the shelter.

I think some look more at the dogs as a status symbol and or disposable than a part of the "extended family" so to speak. 

Ok I'm off my soap box now LOL.

Have a great day everyone and hug your pups.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> That's why prices shoot up, supply and demand and the fact that people will pay it.


 It is sad when we have to talk about supply and demand when speaking of living , breathing creatures. It makes them sound like the latest cell phone... 

But, you are correct in saying that is why they are so much... because some will pay it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> *shrugs*
> So don't buy a $5k dog. I'd pay it, if I really wanted THAT dog. That's why prices shoot up, supply and demand and the fact that people will pay it. Don't like it, don't buy it. I will say that a $400 dog isn't ever gonna champ out in ABKC, I don't care what you feed it.


Supply and demand? There are thousands and thousands of available pups. At many different prices. I don't think I'd ever in my wildest dreams have 5,000 bucks for a puppy! lol I mean we only paid 2700 for a CAR! lol I think paying that much money for a puppy is foolish. But I don't believe in spending excess amounts of money on things that I don't need. Even if I was rich I wouldn't pay you that for a dog, just like I won't spend over 25 dollars for a tee shirt! That doesn't mean that I don't have nice clothes and things, I just look for the bargain. And to me as Patch said, there are lots of reputable breeders who place pups on a co-own for barely nothing. I bet alot the people charging 5,000 for a pup just take the money and run.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> This has nothing to do with the original post but it is in response to the issue of price....
> 
> So I ask ... for example:
> Great you like the dogs and the pups, but when many dogs have proven nothing beside they can make puppies in a lot of the breeding programs that charge these prices.... why would anyone spend $5,000 on it on a pup from them?
> ...


GREAT POST!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Supply and demand? There are thousands and thousands of available pups. At many different prices. I don't think I'd ever in my wildest dreams have 5,000 bucks for a puppy! lol I mean we only paid 2700 for a CAR! lol I think paying that much money for a puppy is foolish. But I don't believe in spending excess amounts of money on things that I don't need. Even if I was rich I wouldn't pay you that for a dog, just like I won't spend over 25 dollars for a tee shirt! That doesn't mean that I don't have nice clothes and things, I just look for the bargain. And to me as Patch said, there are lots of reputable breeders who place pups on a co-own for barely nothing. I bet alot the people charging 5,000 for a pup just take the money and run.


OKay, so you're cheap.... Got that in your previous post.

Bullies cost more, that's all there is to it. If you don't wanna ABKC CH then go hit the shelter, w/e you want. It's apples and oranges though.

I won't deny that there are producers that dump a lot of money into websites and have no merit behind their breedings, not even nice peds, can't say I blame em' for over charging when dumba**es will over pay. We live in a capitalist country! There are dogs out there that are totally worth the money TO ME. To each his own. 
I like a bargain too, I've bought t-shirts on sale for $150.... If you really want something you'll do what it takes to get it.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> OKay, so you're cheap.... Got that in your previous post.
> 
> Bullies cost more, that's all there is to it. If you don't wanna ABKC CH then go hit the shelter, w/e you want. It's apples and oranges though.
> 
> ...


Once again you hit the nail on the head! I don't see why people are so concerned with the price of these dogs...are you the one purchasing it? No. So why are you worried about it? No one is asking you to go spend $5000 on a dog...but if someone is capable of doing so and likes the dog...more power to them! As far as I know there are no American Bully telemarketers calling your house trying to get you to purchase $5000 dogs...you are going to there websites...looking at there stock...so if you don't like what you see whether it be the dogs or the prices...do yourself a favor and get off there site.

Thanks...have a good Thursday!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

RPBK806 said:


> Once again you hit the nail on the head! I don't see why people are so concerned with the price of these dogs...are you the one purchasing it? No. So why are you worried about it? No one is asking you to go spend $5000 on a dog...but if someone is capable of doing so and likes the dog...more power to them! As far as I know there are no American Bully telemarketers calling your house trying to get you to purchase $5000 dogs...you are going to there websites...looking at there stock...so if you don't like what you see whether it be the dogs or the prices...do yourself a favor and get off there site.
> 
> Thanks...have a good Thursday!


:goodpost::rofl:
For real! LMAO! Dude, I love this post


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you want to discuss over pricing take it to one of the several threads that talk about that subject.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Holly, I'm not going against you here, so please don't take this that way. If we stayed on topic for this thread, every response would have to say something like Good Luck Lisa, on watching that breeding.... Kinda dull


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

completely agreed, you get what you pay for. Unless you can find someone that doesn't truly understand what they had... As I did. Got a great show dog for $400.00 She is seven months old never had any show training and placed second in her first show this past weekend in ABKC. On the other hand if I had the money I would buy something I wanted and liked. I would then spend more to spoil him/her. Money isn't everything. You don't have money when you die, might as well get what you want!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can see both sides on the "get what you pay for" argument. I would not think twice about dropping a grand on a dog out of titled and health-tested well-bred parents and which has a good contract and health guarantee. But a lot of the dogs today who are going for $2K and up don't even have that. No matter how big the name is, what are you really paying for?

ETA: I've paid in the hundreds range for a well-bred dog and gotten other well-bred dogs for free. Good breeders will sometimes give their puppies away if they know the home is right.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I can see both sides on the "get what you pay for" argument. I would not think twice about dropping a grand on a dog out of titled and health-tested well-bred parents and which has a good contract and health guarantee. But a lot of the dogs today who are going for $2K and up don't even have that. No matter how big the name is, what are you really paying for?
> 
> ETA: I've paid in the hundreds range for a well-bred dog and gotten other well-bred dogs for free. Good breeders will sometimes give their puppies away if they know the home is right.


Thank you! lol

A grand for titled and health tested, well bred parents.

Not 5k for a dog with "PR" parents! Woohoo PR! lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> OKay, so you're cheap.... Got that in your previous post.
> 
> Bullies cost more, that's all there is to it. If you don't wanna ABKC CH then go hit the shelter, w/e you want. It's apples and oranges though.
> 
> ...


ABKC champion, for me?No thanks. In MY eyes my 10 dollar byb pup from my best friend looks wayyyy better than those 5k overdone dogs and she probably has the same health issues! lol Bullies just aren't my style. Although several members on this board have dogs that I just love to see pics of. But they aren't for me. And I find it annoying that people charge those amounts. Check out mugglestons pit bull farm, are those dogs worth the money?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

nevermind...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> ABKC champion, for me?No thanks. In MY eyes my 10 dollar byb pup from my best friend looks wayyyy better than those 5k overdone dogs and she probably has the same health issues! lol Bullies just aren't my style. Although several members on this board have dogs that I just love to see pics of. But they aren't for me. And I find it annoying that people charge those amounts. Check out mugglestons pit bull farm, are those dogs worth the money?


Um wow.... thats great that you support BYBs, awesome. Don't wanna ABKC potential champ, DON'T BUY ONE. Also, get off the price. What concern is it to you is you have no intention in getting one. Yeah, duh, I'm sure we've all figured out by now that you don't like bullies. 
No, Mugleston is not worth it, I'm sure you saw that in another thread... I have to go now, peace!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i got my dog for 250$.....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Um wow.... thats great that you support BYBs, awesome. Don't wanna ABKC potential champ, DON'T BUY ONE. Also, get off the price. What concern is it to you is you have no intention in getting one. Yeah, duh, I'm sure we've all figured out by now that you don't like bullies.
> No, Mugleston is not worth it, I'm sure you saw that in another thread... I have to go now, peace!


Yes actually I got my dog Helena from my best friend. Who was no more of a byb by putting to good looking dogs together to make puppies than breeders online doing it and charging more money. Whats the difference? I got Helena in January of 07 before I knew anything about dog breeding or finding a dog. All I knew was you found a pup you liked and took it home. And the fact my best friend had two dogs that I absolutely loved, why wouldn't I want a puppy? They made nothing off the litter by the way, I gave her 10 bucks for my dog and she took me out to dinner! lol

After I got my pup I came online and got my education about backyard breeders. I also go my education from the demodedic mange my dog suffered from. The same mange I see on some of the bully pages warning against and claiming no liability for...

You got me completely wrong, I do not hate bullies. I hate the breeders who breed structurally unsound dogs!

There are plenty of dogs on this board that I like to see pics of like Maile, Pig, Cree, Indigo, blue pit man has some pretty cute dogs, my mind is going blank on names right now.

I don't want an ABKC champ so I won't be buying one! :rofl: What I do want is an ADBA/UKC champ! And that is my future buying goal after I have my baby and he gets to be a few years old and I feel like taking on another mouth to feed. And when I'm ready I'll be looking up Performance Kennels, Matrix, Caragan or whatever else I find along the way. If they health test, have champ dogs and have reasonable prices for their dogs I will look there. If I'm paying for a pup both parents better have some fancy letters in front of their pedigree name!

The kennels I respect produce UKC Superdogs and Ultradogs not the biggest head and most bowed legs...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> i got my dog for 250$.....


And you have a very beautiful dog! Whom I believe you've said has bully lines. And I definitely like him!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys can't listen?

Stop with the debate of price. Take it to another thread.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some of us just jump to the end and don't read all the in-between.


----------

